# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Modeling, Design, Scanners >  My Mini Factory

## EvaMMF

Ello.

If any of your are interested in having your 3D models test printed (and then, if you want, made available to others) please get in touch.

I do the test printing and online development for a website called www.myminifactory.com.

Also, if your looking for free models to use with your 3D printer it is also a good place to check out  :Big Grin:  All the models have been print tested, and work! 

You get 5 download credits to start, and can get more by sending feedback on the outcome of your prints. The aim is create a reliable platform for sharing 3D printable files.  :Cool: 

Here are a few links to some of the designs on the site - 

http://www.myminifactory.com/object/...Stratos-Glider
http://www.myminifactory.com/object/...ard-for-Cluedo
http://www.myminifactory.com/object/...Mbius-Bracelet

Any feedback appreciated.

----------


## redrick

Interesting concept.  Will all the models be free to download?

----------


## EvaMMF

Yes. Works on a credits system, you receive more credits by giving feedback on how your prints come out, and also by uploading your own designs.

----------


## Adolph Smith

Site doesnt work

----------


## TeddyYan

It works fine for me...

----------


## joealarson

Can I just hijack this thread a little. I'm feeling a little soapboxy today.

As a designer I don't like MyMiniFactory very much. I respect what they're doing, test printing their models, but even that I have some problems with. Are they testing it out on my machine? Do they know the first thing about how a Makerbot or Up! or Printrbot handles supports or nozzle width or layer height? Do we know what printer they tested it out on and that it worked?

I tried it out for this contest they're having and now that it's over I feel I can say MyMiniFactory completely misses almost every point that I want in a marketplace, and I don't ask for much. All I want is a place to:

* Upload my models
* Set my own description
* Set my own price
* Edit the files or description whenever I feel like it
* Sell the STL, not some streaming "solution" to my customers.

An option for customers without 3D printers to order prints would also be good. So far they get only the last point on the list, and kudos for that. But at this time I don't control my products or the files or descriptions involved. You upload the files and a description, but then someone at MMF makes and maintains the page for you. I don't want that, plus it's not scalable.

Eventually I see MMF developing an interface so that designers can edit their own models, but its already too late for me. Ponoko already lets me edit my own designs, set my own price, and, oh, allow my customers to even order 3D prints of the models they bought if they don't have a 3D printer. I feel MMF is run by enthusiastic designer, but their marketplace for other designers is running a step behind other services. I may check them out in 3-6 months, maybe they'll have their stuff together by then. But by then I will have my own marketplace on another site in full swing so there probably won't be much incentive for me to switch.

----------


## EvaMMF

Hi Joe,

Since your post we have launched the print-on-demand service, and designer profiles. Thanks for your suggestions, we are still very much developing the site but hope, as you say, you'll return to the platform and check it out to see the changes.

As for -

_Are they testing it out on my machine? Do they know the first thing  about how a Makerbot or Up! or Printrbot handles supports or nozzle  width or layer height? Do we know what printer they tested it out on and  that it worked?_

All our models are test printed, and we aim to provide a good variety of information about our own print experience which can help inform users, no matter what machine they use, with useful information related to the best environment for printing that particular object. Of course there are variables, but I think the information is a useful resource, and something which  sets up apart from some of the other platforms, at the moment there is still quite a bit of data missing from some objects, but from now on it should be pretty concise.

----------

